# Who has stock Capo



## QKNatasha (4/2/18)

Hi guys 

I'm looking for a spare bottle fof the ijoy Capo squonk.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for a spare bottle fof the ijoy Capo squonk.


I have all three types of bottles for the Capo Squonker, I will have them up on the website later tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/2/18)

Here you go @QKNatasha , plain black ones are here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/iJoy-Capo-Squonk-Bottle-CS1

Silicone with plastic frames here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/iJoy-Capo-Squonk-Bottle-CS2

Silicone with metal frames here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/iJoy-Capo-Squonk-Bottle-CS3


----------



## QKNatasha (4/3/18)

And the d


BumbleBee said:


> Here you go @QKNatasha , plain black ones are here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/iJoy-Capo-Squonk-Bottle-CS1
> 
> Silicone with plastic frames here:
> ...


And the day is saved again by .. The Vape Guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

